# Estonian Style Winter Wonderland Knitted Scarf and Shawl Pattern



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This pattern resulted from a request to teach a Basic Lace Knitting Class here on KP. We used it in the workshop a year ago. It is now compiled into two documents/pdf files and available on Ravelry, free with the coupon code "WINTER" until midnight Central Time Zone today, Saturday, February 27, 2016.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-wonderland-shawl-and-scarf

Thank you so much to all of you who participated in that workshop. It was great fun!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I would love to have your beautiful pattern. How do I find it on Ravelry?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> I would love to have your beautiful pattern. How do I find it on Ravelry?


I just added the link. Sorry! I am so glad you like it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RitaMarie said:


> LOVE them...TFS


Thank you, RitaMarie! I have now added the link so you can find it.  Sorry!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous and thank you!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Thank you for the link...I downloaded the pattern and plan to knit it soon!!!!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely scarf - think I've missed the boat!


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern, It is lovely and I can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Lubbieisme (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you, I'm printing it out now


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Lovely scarf - think I've missed the boat!


No, gr8knitwit2, you still have about 15 hours or so, go get it!!!


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

It's beautiful, thank you!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Enjoy, ladies! 

I would love to see photos when you are ready.


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Lovely scarf - think I've missed the boat!


It's still available for free. When you click on buy it now, you write the code and click apply. Then you can download.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

What a nice gesture. It is a good pattern for a beginning lace knitter.


----------



## ewinter42 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you!! It's beautiful.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

THANKS!! Downloaded!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

You are so dear to make this beautiful pattern available to us for free. &#9786;


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

ClaudiaCano said:


> It's still available for free. When you click on buy it now, you write the code and click apply. Then you can download.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Enjoy, everyone!


----------



## cathyscard (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you for the patterns...these are beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful! Thank You!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Thank you! It's lovely. I can hardly wait to get time to study the pattern.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Of course I bought it  Lovely pattern Toni.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern very pretty


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Of course I bought it  Lovely pattern Toni.


You, my dear friend, were the first one. Thank you so much, you stinker.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

SHCooper said:


> Thank you! It's lovely. I can hardly wait to get time to study the pattern.


Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about this pattern. Hopefully, by now, it is pretty self-explanatory, but you never know. 

Enjoy, everyone!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

It's beautiful! Thank you! 
I have made it a favorite and downloaded. Now to search the stash...


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing this lovely pattern.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for your very generous offer, I have taken you up on it and downloaded the patterns


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Lovely scarf. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

A friend fro KP suggested I take a look at this, BEAUTIFUL! I've downloaded the pattern for a later time. THANK YOU


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Enjoy stash diving and knitting, everyone!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty,


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> You, my dear friend, were the first one. Thank you so much, you stinker.


It is worth it


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> It is worth it


Thank you!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Very pretty,


Thank you!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just to see it in multi-blue and blue...look at my avatar!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lovely. It's in my Ravelry queue. Thanks.


----------



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

It appears i have missed the boat as the code will not work but it is such a beautiful pattern i was very happy to pay for it. Thank you


----------



## DaniW (Feb 12, 2013)

it's lovely, too bad the free coupon came today the 28th....


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Love this pattern. Unfortunate that I missed the free pattern by 5 hours and 29 minutes!


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

DaniW said:


> it's lovely, too bad the free coupon came today the 28th....


Agree!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

My apologies to those who have not been able to use the coupon code.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Just to see it in multi-blue and blue...look at my avatar!


Thank you for your support, Karen!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

glenda c said:


> It appears i have missed the boat as the code will not work but it is such a beautiful pattern i was very happy to pay for it. Thank you


I'm sorry that you missed the coupon code.

Thank you so much for your purchase!

If you have any questions about it, please feel free to pm me here or on ravelry.

Happy Stash Diving!!!


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

Simone54 said:


> Agree!


I, also, got it today (28th) and I'm on KP every day. Strange..,


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Lovely, but your post came through on the 28th so the coupon code doesn't work. I may order it anyway though. It's beautiful.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

For those not able to use the coupon code on revelry, the Winter Wonderland pattern parts can still be found in the workshop section here on KP.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Poodlemom2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Received on the 28th. Guess where we live affects our timing. Sorry to have missed it.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Waaaah! Missed the boat!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

DaniW said:


> it's lovely, too bad the free coupon came today the 28th....


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the snowflake in the pattern. Very pretty.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is the link to the Winter Wonderland workshop with the four original pattern parts. You might have to dig a bit, but they are there. 

I am sorry that the coupon code didn't get posted sooner. This is all a bit over-whelming.

Thank you, all, for liking this pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for this beautiful pattern. I have downloaded the 4 charts from the workshop. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Maryhm said:


> Thank you so much for this beautiful pattern. I have downloaded the 4 charts from the workshop. I can't wait to get started.


Great! Enjoy! 

PM me if you have any questions. There is a LOT of info in the workshop, too.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very petty.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

So I still forgot the link to the workshops. It has been quite a weekend!

Workshop #63 There is a ton of information in there and the 4 parts to the pattern: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325051-1.html


----------

